

Apples vs Kitkat - ahmad19526
http://www.simplyahmazing.com/2013/04/apples-vs-kitkat.html

======
ricardobeat
Relevant:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=1303217...](http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=130321785)

Don't forget to brush your teeth!

~~~
ahmad19526
Wow that's interesting. I'm glad farmers and others are fighting junk food.
Thanks for sharing that!

